# pejota's attempt at model cars



## pejota (Mar 14, 2008)

I usually paint miniatures made by Games Workshop. To branch out and work on my painting and modeling skills, I picked up Revell's Hawaiian Dodge Charger Funny car.

So far the engine is close to complete. I just need to finish up some paint and glue a few pieces to it.

The chassis looks much bluer in person. My lighting doesn't do it justice.

Any and all comments and suggestions are welcome! I'm used to painting humanoid miniatures with acrylics. If they look a little rough, i can chalk it up to battle damage. 

Now i'm working with real vehicles and enamel paints. I feel like i'm learning to paint tiny pieces all over again.

The last pic is a relatively good example of miniature work. The lighting is terrible, once again.... maybe i should build a lightbox first to get some good pics!


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

Looks like you have a good start on the car. So far so good.


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

I'd say that's pretty darn great for a first attempt!!! Great job


----------



## CorvairJim (Dec 16, 2011)

The chassis and engine look great, but ol' Roland Leong looks like he's in need of a month or two at a health spa!


----------



## pejota (Mar 14, 2008)

Finished the engine, rear axle, battery and oil filters so far.

I've been using this as a reference:

http://www.straightlinemodeler.org/snakepit/snakepit2.htm

Which is quite fortunate for me. I had no intention of doing any research. I was just going to build it straight from the instructions, make my mistakes and learn as i go. 

One thing i'm somewhat proud of is the fact that i got THREE waterslide decals to actually work right!!!!! I tried a few cars and planes when i was a kid over 20 years ago, but i could NEVER get the waterslides right. This time i got the two oil filter transfers on and one for the blower belt.

Oh, and i upgraded the rear brakes to some Wilwood calipers. I was watching some auto restoration show this morning and figured i would take some liberties.  I might try to freehand the Wilwood logo on there, but i'm about to go crosseyed. I was working on some miniature stuff while i was waiting for paint to dry.


----------



## Vegar (Nov 25, 2011)

Looks great Pejota:thumbsup: Looking forward for more pictures


----------



## pejota (Mar 14, 2008)

I believe I'm done with everything under the body. The rear axle and steering linkage gave me some trouble, but they turned out ok. 

I know i made some mistakes here and there, but i'm pleased so far. One thing i am curious about is the color of the butterflies on the blower. I'm guessing they were red like a typical blower, but the instructions don't call for anything and my reference pictures show a blue cover to keep dirt out of the blower. 

Anyone know for sure? Or should i take some liberties and paint them anyway?


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

nice job on that - regarding the butterflies on the blower, I can't tell you what color this particular car had, but red was on most of the cars - if you can't find out for sure, red is a good safe bet.


----------



## Vegar (Nov 25, 2011)

That chassie is looking awesome, looks like i have to order one for myself :thumbsup:


----------



## Vegar (Nov 25, 2011)

I did a search some pictures of the car and i saw the blue dustcover too, but in this link you see that the butterflies are red. 

http://www.memphisrodders.com/files/tag-hawaiian.html


----------



## DOM-19 (Mar 12, 2002)

Pejota, chassis, motor clean job very well done--dom


----------



## pejota (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks all!

I already picked up my next two front engine dragsters.

The Revell 22JR Roadster/Dragster kit. But first, i need to get the body finished.


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

Been watching your build from the start and thinking just what DOM said....Real clean work. It will be a beauty when you are done. :wave:


----------



## CorvairJim (Dec 16, 2011)

All I can say is, "Ditto" to what all the other guys have been saying. It's hard to believe that you haven't been doing drag cars for a long time. I found another link showing the Hawaiian Funny Car with red blower scoop butterflies, so that would seem to be the consensus:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2044543878/


----------



## pejota (Mar 14, 2008)

No update at the moment, but a HUGE question to ask...

The inside of the body and the associated body panels need to be painted black.

The outside of the body itself, needs to be painted the metallic blue.

So my question is, how do i avoid overspray? 
Should i mask the exterior--
paint everything black that needs to be black--
then mask the interior--
paint everything blue--
touch up any blue overspray--
and THEN assemble the interior panels?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Vegar (Nov 25, 2011)

Are you using spray on both inside and outside? then you will need to mask. 
If you are using flat black, you can brush it on, after you have painted the outside. I have done this sometimes. If you look at my 25 model T, i have spray painted the body with regular brown primer, and then brushed the firewall flatblack.


----------



## pejota (Mar 14, 2008)

The plan is to spray both black and blue. I want a nice even coat on the inside as well.

Masking it is!

Thanks!


----------



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

Hey, pejota.....Any new progress on your Dodge Funny Car ???.... The Chassis look's great.....

MOE


----------



## pejota (Mar 14, 2008)

Update time, yay!!!

Took me a while to get the body painted. I've been busy with commisions and my own miniatures, but I finally got some time to lay some paint.

I'm happy so far, but the water slides will be the most taxing part. I've NEVER been good at them, so i'll cross my fingers and accept any hints you guys might have for waterslides.

On to the pics!!!


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Oh, that looks pretty nice, man!! Great job!


----------



## Vegar (Nov 25, 2011)

Great job on that body, the paint looks nice :thumbsup:


----------



## pejota (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks guys!

And it's finally complete! Learned a lot along the way, made some mistakes and looking forward to the next one!


----------



## Vegar (Nov 25, 2011)

Awesome Congratulations with the completed build:thumbsup:


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Wow - that looks really great!!!


----------



## DOM-19 (Mar 12, 2002)

Looks great eveything on it lets perfect ==dom


----------



## CorvairJim (Dec 16, 2011)

Attempt? You knocked that Charger right out of the park! If this was just an "Attempt", I'm looking forward to seeing what you can do when you really get serious about one!


----------



## pejota (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks for the positive feedback guys!

I'm pretty happy with how it turned out. My biggest concern was the decals. I ALWAYS jacked those up when i was a kid. Of the three cars i actually completed when i was 14 or so, i never got the decals to come out correctly.

This was also a nice departure from the Games Workshop stuff i usually work on. When i paint those, i don't have to worry about being perfect. Trust me, they look nice, and i've picked up several commisions from the local store owner, but i quickly learned that every little mistake shows.

If anything, i learned that it takes a great deal of patience to get it right. Moreso than i usually put into my miniatures. 

I've got the Tony Nancy 2n1 kit to complete then i'm going to "get serious" on AMT's 1925 Model T. :thumbsup:


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

That is a beautiful build of one of the best looking F/C's ever!

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## JimmyMack12 (Jun 25, 2007)

PJ, 
So this is what you've been up to lately?  No R/C racing, huh? LOL...

Looks *great*. Paint laid down real nice.

On the decals...when doing white-background decals over a dark color body like that, double 'em up (one over the top of the other) if you can find another set of the exact same decals. Just have to be REAL SURE and line the second (top) one up correctly over the bottom layer.

Still need to paint those blower butterflies


----------



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

Hey,, Pejota......KILLER WORK,on the Dodge.....You did a great job on it....:thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Now I'm really looking forward to seeing what you do with that '25 Model T....

MOE


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

pejota said:


> No update at the moment, but a HUGE question to ask...
> 
> The inside of the body and the associated body panels need to be painted black.
> 
> ...


That's pretty much how you have to do it. You are doing a great job on this thing too!


----------

